# Stabilization chamber that holds vacuum and over-pressure



## Red_Ed (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello,
I am going to build stabilization chamber and I need some advice.
I want chamber, which is transparent, or has a window. This chamber has to be able to hold 29 in Hg vacuum. Then it must holds pressure of 80 PSI.

Can you please recommend me from what material should I build it?

I was thinking about transparent PVC pipe, but I am wondering, how to seal the ends of pipe so it holds vacuum and over-pressure.

Thanks for any help.

Red_Ed


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 12, 2016)

Eduard - Welcome to WB. I'm very confident you will find the answers you are looking for. First though you will need to read the rules (there are very few of them) and then make an introduction. I believe you might be our first member from the Czech Republic! 
Looking forward to your intro and finding out what woodwork you are stabilizing for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red_Ed (Sep 12, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Eduard - Welcome to WB. I'm very confident you will find the answers you are looking for. First though you will need to read the rules (there are very few of them) and then make an introduction. I believe you might be our first member from the Czech Republic!
> Looking forward to your intro and finding out what woodwork you are stabilizing for.



OK introduction is done.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 12, 2016)

you might consider old medical equipment. i have seen autoclave sterilizer chambers that will hold vacuum and pressure they are made of metal with a positive locking sealing door. some alterations may need to be made such as the addition of vacuum pump and compressor. the bodies of those types of steam sterilizers are meant to hold pressure and therefore will also withstand vacuum

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Red_Ed (Sep 12, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> you might consider old medical equipment. i have seen autoclave sterilizer chambers that will hold vacuum and pressure they are made of metal with a positive locking sealing door. some alterations may need to be made such as the addition of vacuum pump and compressor. the bodies of those types of steam sterilizers are meant to hold pressure and therefore will also withstand vacuum



Thanks for answer. I was looking on internet and these autoclaves hasn't any window. I need to see the process of stabilization to determine optimal workflow.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2016)

I think you're going to be looking at a purpose built device if you want to be able to go from vacuum to pressure very quickly and would recommend reaching out to an engineering firm of some sort, Another option would be to use a pressure pot for a paint sprayer have a clear lid made for it with a gasket for the vacuum cycle and then after the vac cycle is over, switch to the pressure lid and then apply the pressure. You could have the clear lid made from 3/4 or 1 inch thick lexan or polycarbonate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FloWolF (Feb 1, 2022)

Schroedc said:


> I think you're going to be looking at a purpose built device if you want to be able to go from vacuum to pressure very quickly and would recommend reaching out to an engineering firm of some sort, Another option would be to use a pressure pot for a paint sprayer have a clear lid made for it with a gasket for the vacuum cycle and then after the vac cycle is over, switch to the pressure lid and then apply the pressure. You could have the clear lid made from 3/4 or 1 inch thick lexan or polycarbonate.


I'd agree! I use separate chambers for vac and pressure and just manually move the stuff over. I use 200psi for pressure casting so I'm not likely to get a transparent lid for it on my budget.

It'd be nice to have an all-in-one, but for now this doesn't cause me too many problems!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 1, 2022)

Here in the states, we have pressure pots for paint that have clamp down lids. It seems probable that you can use a 18 to 25mm lexan type lid with a silicone rubber seal for the vacuum portion of the project, then replace with the standard metal lid for the pressure portion. Getting a view window that stands up to pressure and vacuum is possible, just a lot more work.

If I wanted a single lid and single pot, I would look at clamping two 50 to 75mm discs of 18mm lexan material into the existing lid with a double silicone seal for pressure and vacuum


----------



## Lumptastic (Mar 25, 2022)

You can use Schedule 40 pvc 4” would be able to handle that. The pipe itself can handle more the weak link in that setup would be a theaded cap you cou use clear pipe and while fittings. One slip on cap on bottom and a threaded collar and cap on top you can get fittings with seals online from a few places the threaded caps have a pressure rating of 112 psi. I have several set up this way and they work great. Go down to 3” and the pressure rating is much higher on the cap. I believe 160 but im not sure on that one 4” I’m positive that’s the correct amount. That is the only cheap diy setup I Know of to be able to do both pressure and vacuum


----------



## Lumptastic (Mar 25, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Here in the states, we have pressure pots for paint that have clamp down lids. It seems probable that you can use a 18 to 25mm lexan type lid with a silicone rubber seal for the vacuum portion of the project, then replace with the standard metal lid for the pressure portion. Getting a view window that stands up to pressure and vacuum is possible, just a lot more work.
> 
> If I wanted a single lid and single pot, I would look at clamping two 50 to 75mm discs of 18mm lexan material into the existing lid with a double silicone seal for pressure and vacuum


Any type of acrylic will weaken used with stabilizing resin and at some point will end up imploding. Tempered glass is the only suitable clear lid. I wasn’t aware of that when I first started and learned that the hard way.


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 25, 2022)

Welcome from Wisconsin, wow, 200 psi! I thought my using 50 psi was high for pressure casting.


----------

